# LOTRO Lifetime Subscription



## Ralck

So I'm wondering if the Lord of the Rings Online Lifetime membership option is still available? I was in the beta of this game and had fun playing it, but $200 at that point was just a bit too pricey for me (I kind of wish I went for it then, however). I'm having a terrible time finding documentation on Turbine's site or Codemaster's site about any pricing (monthly, yearly, lifetime, hourly, anything!).
So I'm wondering if anyone can tell me if the lifetime sub. is still available and if so, what's the price (hopefully they haven't increased it _too_ much)? Also, does anyone know places where people sell their sub's for a bit cheaper to try and save a few bucks? (I don't care about other people's characters though).


----------



## dxj

It's 300 Dollars.

Go Here for prices.

I imagine that people do sell their subs but I also imagine it will be a violation of terms


----------



## Ralck

Darn, 300 is a lot (a bit too much for me at this point). Although, poking around I found that it looks like you can get founders pricing if you get a referal from someone with a founder's account (along with some other restrictions, I'm sure).

I never even thought that selling accounts would be against terms though! Thanks for bringing that up. I'll look into Turbine's terms of service and if it is, then I'll have to find another way since I'd prefer not to go to jail :laugh:.


----------



## dxj

Haha, I'm sure you wouldn't go to jail for it. they would just suspend the account. but better to be safe than sorry i guess.


----------

